# JVC LT-46AM73 Flat Panel No picture



## Johnny'sHotDogs (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a 1.5 yo JVC LT-46AM76 flat panel TV that has no picture and is, I believe, out of warranty. The Mrs. was viewing with no problem, turned it off and went to bed. I went in to turn it on 30 minutes later...no picture. The power light is red when off and green when the on/off button is pressed. These states do not change until the on/off is pressed again. 

I have disconnected all inputs...no change.

I have moved the TV to another room with all components working and switched out the TVs...no change.

I have unplugged TV for over an hour, (as suggested in the user manual troubleshooting guide)...no change.

I believe the next step is to open it up and start checking power supply output, and interior component connections, boards, and perhaps a fuse, but I do not have a schematic or repair manual.

Any suggestions on how to proceed?

Thanks,


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

have you looked online for a manual? Or, a phone number to call the company.


----------

